# 64 two tone trim



## lew64 (Jul 30, 2010)

Was looking for any leads on the trim that seperates roof and body


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Try pyforumsonline. Be prepared to pay between $250-$500. These pieces are hard to find and in high demand. '64 and '65 are the same.


----------

